# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  ReWalk, powered exoskeleton, ReWalk Robotics Ltd., Yokneam Ilit, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - ReWalk Robotics Ltd.

ReWalk Personal 6.0 System - rewalk.com/rewalk-personal-3

ReWalk on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

ReWalk - Walk again: Argo's Exoskeleton Technology 

 Published on Jan 7, 2014




> Argo Medical Technologies mission is to fundamentally change the health and life experiences of individuals with spinal cord injuries.
> 
> The ReWalk™ is the result of this mission; it is a world-class walking system that will allow paraplegics to bring walking into their daily lives once again. Culminating over a decade of research and development, the ReWalk represents the first truly practical, real world, walking solution for persons with lower limb disabilities.
> 
> Argo founder Dr. Amit Goffer was inspired to develop the ReWalk exoskeleton unit because of his own personal story. Dr. Goffer is quadriplegic and he founded Argo in 2001. His goal was to develop a product that would enable persons with spinal cord injuries to walk again. Over the past decade, Argo has grown from a small research and development start-up based in Israel to an international company with headquarters in the US, Germany and Israel.
> 
> Argo has been working internationally with leading rehabilitation centers in testing and developing a rehabilitation model of the ReWalk. As a result of these efforts, Argo has been able to develop the ReWalk Personal, the next phase of exoskeleton technology designed exclusively for use in everyday life. Employing Argo's proprietary technology, the ReWalk Personal is designed for everyday use. Launched in 2012, the ReWalk Personal is currently available throughout Europe. In the United States, the ReWalk rehabilitation is currently deployed in rehabilitation clinics and the ReWalk Personal is awaiting FDA clearance.

----------


## Airicist

ReWalk from Argo Medical Technologies 

Published on Jan 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Exoskeleton gives man ability to walk again

Published on Jul 23, 2015




> After three years of being paralyzed, ReWalk Robotics' exoskeleton has given Cory Cook the ability to walk again. Cook is the first patient to go home with the machine from Spaulding Rehabilitation Hospital and he is also the first to have the cost covered by private commercial insurance.

----------


## Airicist

Paraplegic Man Uses Exoskeleton to Stroll Around New York

Uploaded on Jul 16, 2015




> A paralyzed man strapped on a pair of robotic legs and joined the flow of rushing pedestrians on a sidewalk in midtown Manhattan. The user, Robert Woo, was demonstrating a new exoskeleton developed by ReWalk Robotics. Learn more:
> "ReWalk Robotics's New Exoskeleton Lets Paraplegic Stroll the Streets of NYC"
> 
> by Eliza Strickland
> July 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ReWalk Robotics Presenting the New ReWalk Personal 6.0

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> The new ReWalk Personal 6.0 System is designed for all day use at home and in the community. It is the most customizable exoskeleton and is configured specifically for you. This precise fit optimizes safety, function and joint alignment.

----------


## Airicist

ReWalk how it works video

Published on Jan 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Robotic marathon man: Simon Kindleysides - Guinness World Records

Published on Apr 12, 2019




> When 40,000 people lined up at the start line of the 2018 Virgin Money London Marathon on 22 April, there was one participant who was unique.
> 
> He wasn’t running the marathon, he was walking. But not just walking. He was doing the 26.2-mile distance in an exoskeleton suit, just months after taking his first steps in four years.
> 
> 36 hours and 46 minutes after setting off (which included 27 hours 32 minutes of walking), Simon Kindleysides, 34, from Norwich (UK), set a new record for the fastest marathon distance in a robotic walking device.

----------


## Airicist

How wearable robots are transforming human mobility

Oct 17, 2019




> As a patient struggling to walk after a serious accident on the drive across the country to graduate school, Kathleen O'Donnell became acutely aware of the role mobility can play in quality of life. With this new insight, Kathleen focused her studies on prosthetics and assisted devices. In her own words, “As I became more involved in medical robotics...I realized there are many non-traditional approaches to robotics, and that by transforming the way that we think about robots, we can transform our relationship with them and the types of challenges we can design them to solve.” 
> 
> With this mindset, Kathleen became a part of the team adapting the “exosuit'', a soft wearable robot, to address mobility issues stemming from neurological disease. After hearing feedback from a patient, Kathleen found that the exosuit was more than a solution, but a form of liberation. Watch her 2018 TEDMED Talk to learn more about the field of medical robotics, the current strides that are being made and the future possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

Powered Exoskeletons Fulfilling an Unmet Need for the SCI Population - Webinar Recording

Feb 13, 2020




> This webinar introduces the clinical research that supports that powered exoskeletons are fulfilling an unmet need in the spinal cord injury patient population. You will also learn the basics of how these devices function, the inclusion criteria for candidates to use them and see videos of patient and clinician experiences.

----------

